# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Βγάλαμε σπυρί.

## vagelis76

Στη καθιερωμένη εβδομαδιαία μας καθαριότητα σήμερα,παρατήρησα κάτι που δε μου άρεσε στη βάση του ράμφους του γεροκάναρου Ριρή.Τον έπιασα και είδα οτι έχει ένα εξογκωματάκι στη βάση του ράμφους του,σα σπυρί.Είναι στο χρώμα του δέρματος του και στην αρχή σκέφτηκα οτι μπορεί να είναι ερεθισμός από τα κάγκελα που τρίβεται για να φτάσει τη θηλυκιά που έχω δίπλα του και τη φλερτάρει σα τρελός.
Ο κύριος είναι ενεργητικότατος,τρώει και τραγουδάει σα τρελός,δεν έχει κανένα άλλο σύμπτωμα....

  

*1. Είδος-ράτσα πουλιού:* Καναρίνι κοινό
* 2. Ηλικία-φύλο πουλιού:* 12+ ετών αρσενικό
* 3. Γενική περιγραφή συμπτωμάτων:* δεν έχει συμπτώματα
* 4. Χώρος διαμονής:* εσωτερικός χώρος
* 5. Θερμοκρασία χώρου:* 17-19 οC
* 6. Ημερομηνία απόκτησης του πουλιού:* χρόνια πριν
* 7. Ημερομηνία εμφάνισης συμπτωμάτων:* Σήμερα είδα το σπυρί*
8. Διατροφή:* Μείγμα σπόρων,αυγοτροφή,αυγό βραστό,μπρόκολο,μαρούλι, μήλο ,πιπεριά,καρότο*
9. Αξιολόγηση-Εμφάνιση περιττωμάτων:*Κανονική καμία διαφορά*
10. Αναπνοή (δυσπνοια, συρριγμοί, κ.τ.λ.)* αναπνοή κανονικά,δεν έχει συρριγμούς
* 11. Κινητικότητα:* έντονη και φυσιολογική για την εποχή
* 12. Τρώει κανονικά;*κανονικά ότι του προσφέρω
* 13. Προηγούμενες θεραπείες:* epithol στα πόδια πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου
* 14. Καραντίνα:* -
* 15. Παρατηρήσεις-Άλλα συμπτώματα* Κανένα σύμπτωμα

Δε θέλω να σκέφτομαι οτι μπορεί να είναι ευλογιά,του έβαλα αμέσως αλοιφή Betatine με μπαντονέτα και πήρα από φαρμακείο την αλοιφή Tobrex για παν ενδεχόμενο.Επίσης μετά από αναζήτηση εδώ για παρόμοια περίπτωση,είδα για διάλυμα Ιωδίου-γλυκερίνης (1-10) το οποίο και ζήτησα αλλά το συγκεκριμένο φαρμακείο δεν είχε καθώς επίσης και την αλοιφή Garamat η οποία δε κυκλοφορεί πια.

Κάθε παρατήρηση και συμβουλή σωτήρια για μένα...

----------


## Sissy

Η θέση του 'σπυριού' που έχει το πουλάκι διαφέρει απ' αυτή που είχε το δικό μου αλλά διάβασε την ιστορία μας...
Περαστικά  εύχομαι!

----------


## vagelis76

Σίσσυ τη είδα την ιστορία σου με το μικρό σου,εμένα είναι στη βάση του ράμφους και κάτω από το ρουθούνι του.
Δε ξέρω πόσες μέρες το έχει,σήμερα το πρόσεξα που καθάριζα το κλουβί του,είναι τόσο υπερκινητικός και το σπυρί δε φαίνεται,ούτε έχει προκαλέσει άλλο ερεθισμό.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά με τον μικρο σου φτερωτό φύλο!!!

----------


## Sissy

> Σίσσυ τη είδα την ιστορία σου με το μικρό σου,εμένα είναι στη βάση του ράμφους και *κάτω* από το ρουθούνι του.


Βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες Βαγγέλη, μου έδωσε την εντύπωση πως και *πάνω* απο το ρουθούνι (στο κεφαλάκι του) είναι 'πρησμένο'. Δεν είναι ε;;

----------


## fadom1

αν ξεκινά από το ρουθούνι φοβάμε μήπως είναι κάποιος μύκτας.. έχει αποκτήσει μήπως πορόδει υφή η βάση του ράμφους; το ρουθούνι είναι και αυτό πρισμένο; έχει βλένες;

----------


## vagelis76

> Βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες Βαγγέλη, μου έδωσε την εντύπωση πως και *πάνω* απο το ρουθούνι (στο κεφαλάκι του) είναι 'πρησμένο'. Δεν είναι ε;;


Συσσι όχι δεν έχει πρηστεί από πάνω,είναι κανονικό. 




> αν ξεκινά από το ρουθούνι φοβάμε μήπως είναι κάποιος μύκτας.. έχει αποκτήσει μήπως πορόδει υφή η βάση του ράμφους; το ρουθούνι είναι και αυτό πρισμένο; έχει βλένες;


Γιώργο πορώδη μορφή όχι αλλά πριν λίγο που το ξανα έπιασα να βάλω αλοιφή έχει ένα πιο κίτρινο σημείο στο ράμφος του,σα γραμμή,δε θυμάμαι όμως αν ήταν έτσι και πριν γιατί το ράμφος του έχει σκούρα σημεία αν δείς και τα έχει από πάντα(λόγο παρδαλού χρώματος).Τα ρουθούνια του είναι πεντακάθαρα χωρίς βλέννες και δε δείχνει να το ενοχλεί...γιατί δε το ξύνει καθόλου.

----------


## xXx

από την άλλη μεριά του ράμφους αν παραμερίσεις τις τρίχες μήπως παρατηρείς αντίστοιχο εξόγκωμα?

----------


## warlock

Μήπως είναι κανένα φτερό που δεν έχει σκάσει και έκανε κυστούλα?

Στην σκυλίτσα μου αν τύχει καμία φορά και κάνει κυστη για τον ίδιο λόγο βάζω fusicort αλοιφή που είναι για τους ανθρώπους .Δεν ξέρω αν κάνει για πουλάκια ,μήπως είναι πολύ βαριά .
good luck  και περαστικά !

----------


## vagelis76

Όχι Βασίλη δεν έχει τίποτα από την άλλη μεριά,είναι κανονικό.

----------


## fadom1

μήπως να το πήγενες σε κάποιο ειδικό; αν είναι όντως αυτό που λέω, από κάτι αντίστοιχο, σε παπαγάλο βέβαια, που είχε συμβεί σε μια φίλη, πρέπει να το προλάβεις τώρα...

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ η γνωμη μου ειναι να του βαλεις αλοιφη επιφανειακα δερματικη(αντιβιωση) .δεν θυμαμαι αν η tobrex βγαινει και σε δερματικη και σε οφθαλμικη.εναλλακτικη ειναι η fucidin .μην βαλεις στο ματι.απο κει και περα επειδη προκειται για καποια μολυνση (θελω να ελπιζω οτι δεν ειναι καποιος ογκος οπως το εψαχνε πληρως ο γιατρος και σωστα εκανε στη σισσυ)  και δεν μοιαζει για ευλογια (ουτε η εποχη δειχνει για κατι τετοιο)  ,να δωσεις την baytril 0.5%  1ml στα 100 ml νερου .υποθετω το πουλακι πινει κανονικα νερο μονο του. καθαρισε καλα τις πατηθρες  και τα σκευη (αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το εχεις κανει ) .αν δεις οτι σε λιγες μερες δεν υποχωρει ισως να χρειαστει επεμβαση οπως και στη σισσυ.δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι οτι θα επιδεινωθει οπως εκεινο το πουλακι προν καποια χρονια ,που δεν ξερουμε τελικα τι εγινε...
http://petbirds.gr/forum/t798/

----------


## vagelis76

*Ενημερωτικά*
*TOBREX αλοιφή*
Φαρμ.κατηγορία Αμινογλυκοσιδικό αντιβιοτικό ευρεύως φάσματος.
Γενικές πληροφορίες.Χρησιμοποιήται για τη θεραπεία των βακτηριακών λοιμώξεων στην επιφάνεια του οφθαλμού και των εξαρτημάτων του.Περιέχει τομπραμυκίνη ως δραστική ουσία,η οπόια είναι αμινογλυκοσιδικό αντιβιοτικό που δρα έναντι των μικροβίων που προκαλούν τη λοίμωξη.
Μου την είχε δώσει πριν μερικά χρόνια και εμένα ο οφθαλμίατρος όταν μου είχαν πεταχτεί στο μάτι σταγόνες από διάλυμα ποτάσας και μου προκάλεσε έγκαυμα μέσα στο μάτι.


Θα πάρω τη fucidin σε λίγο και θα αρχίσουμε επαλείψεις....και θα αρχίσουμε και baytril 0.5% .Δημήτρη πόσες μέρες προτείνεις να δίνω την αντιβίωση???Και θα πρέπει να απομακρύνω κάθε πηγή ασβεστίου ( αυγό, αυγοτροφή, σουπιοκόκαλο)  έτσι ????
Και πάνω που θα του έδινα τη χαρά να καβαλήσει τη κανάρα της κουμπάρας ,ακόμα κι αν δε κατάφερνε τίποτα, το έπαθε αυτό ....

----------


## jk21

βαγγελη επειδη το σπυρακι δεν ειναι στις παρυφες του οφθαλμου αλλα πιο περα θεωρω οτι χρειαζεται περισσοτερο μια δερματικη αλοιφη γιατι σε καποιες οφθαλμικες γραφει: μονο για οφθαλμικη χρηση και ισως υπαρχει λογος.ομως παιζει και η περιπτωση να ειναι μολυνση αδενα (αν και λιγο απομακρυσμενο ) που δημιουργει τα δακρυα ...σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα επρεπε να μπει και στο εσωτερικο του ματιου.νομιζω οτι η tobrex ειναι και βγαινει μονο για οφθαλμικη χρηση.η fucidin εχει συσκευασια για τα ματια και αλλη για το δερμα.η ουσια της ειναι το φουσιδικο οξυ .δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι δραστικοτερη  απο την δερματικη αλοιφη terramycin 
http://www.pfizer.gr/media/terramyci...r&ointment.pdf    ή  την αλοιφη betadine που ξερω επισης οτι υπαρχει .θα σου ελεγα να επικοινωνησεις με το ατομο που χαιρει της κοινης εκτιμησης μας και ειναι το καταλληλοτερο να σε συμβουλεψει.επισης για την αντιβιωση να δωσεις για 1 βδομαδα ,ειδικα αν δει σταδιακη εστω υποχωρηση (5 μερες σιγουρα )

----------


## ivi

εύχομαι σύντομα με καλά νέα και το σπυρί να φύγει!

----------


## dimosd

Α ρε Βαγγέλη, περαστικά, ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα

----------


## vagelis76

Νεότερα από το σπυρί του Ριρί...
Ακολουθήσαμε αγωγή με baytril 0.5% ( 1ml στα 100 ml νερου) για 6 μέρες και επαλείψεις με την αλοιφή fucidin  στο σημείο.
Τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν αυτά που ήθελα,το σπυρί απλώθηκε σε μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια και μάλιστα στη περιοχή έχει αραιώσει το φτέρωμα του. Παρατήρησα οτι έτριβε στη πατήθρα συνεχώς το σημείο που έχει το σπυρί,κάτι που δεν έκανε πριν ξεκινήσουμε τη θεραπεία..... και ίσως γι αυτό να μάδησε λίγο εκεί,οπότε και του σταμάτησα και την αλοιφή.
Παραμένει δραστήριος,κελαηδάει,τρώει κάνει μπάνιο και αναζητά τη πιτσιρίκα,που σημειωτέον έχει κάνει 4 αυγά και τα πυρώνει,μιας και ήταν έτοιμη όταν είδα το σπυρί.Κατά 99% είναι άσπορα γιατί έμεινε μαζί με το κύριο μόνο λίγη ώρα μέχρι να καθαρίσω το κλουβί του και να εντοπίσω το σπυρί,όπου και τον απομάκρυνα αμέσως....

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη εχουμε καμμια φωτο αυτη τη στιγμη; αν η αντιβιωση δεν εκανε κατι τοτε μαλλον θελει ανοιγμα δυστυχως .εκτος αν η επεκταση του θυμισει καποια αλλη περιπτωση..

----------


## vagelis76

Δε θα επιχειρήσω να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο Δημήτρη.
ήταν έτσι πριν την αγωγή....

 


και τώρα είναι έτσι...

----------


## jk21

αυτη η μαυρη γραμμη αναμεσα στο σπυρι και το ραμφος τι ειναι; το σπυρι δειχνει στερεο στο εσωτερικο του; δεν ξερω αν υπηρχε η δυνατοτητα εξωτερικης επαλλειψης με κατι για να ξεραθει...

----------


## vagelis76

Αυτό έγινε μετά τη χρήση της αλοιφής του betatin των πρώτων 2 ημερών πριν ξεκινήσω τη fucidin,φαίνεται σα ξεραμένο αίμα αλλά δε πρέπει να είναι,γιατί δε βρήκα πουθενά ίχνη αίματος μέσα στο κλουβί και τις πατήθρες του.

Ναι το σπυρί δείχνει στέρεο στο εσωτερικό του,κάτι σαν μικρός όγκος-"λίπωμα"

Αν μπορώ να του βάζω κάτι στο πάνιο του που κάνει καθημερινά καλώς,διαφορετικά δε νομίζω να το ταλαιπωρήσω περισσότερο.Είναι μεγάλο σε ηλικία και δεν έχει πάρει ποτέ φάρμακα εώς τώρα,ήταν η 1η του φορά αυτή.

----------


## nasososan

βαγγέλη κακώς χρησιμοποίησες όλα αυτά τα φάρμακα,και δή τις αντιβιώσεις..η χρήση τους απλά και μόνο επειδή είναι εύκολο να τη βρούμε θα καταστρέψει κάθε δυνατότητα σε λίγα χρόνια.... μην δίνετε αντιβίωση για ψύλλου πήδημα ρε παιδιά και τόσο εύκολα..... σε λίγο καιρό το baytril θα το χρησιμοποιούν για μπανιο τα μικρόβια... 
χαλαρωστε!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ένα πουλάκι που είναι άρρωστο με καλπάζουσα λοίμωξη θα σταματούσε κάθε ενεργοβόρα δραστηριότητα,βλέπε κελάιδημα,για να παλέψει τη λοίμωξη... το πιο πιθανό -χωρίς να αποκλείεται κάτι άλλο,έτσι;;- σε ένα 12+ χρονών πουλί είναι το λίπωμα,θέλει χειρουργική αφαίρεση και τέλος.μια επισκόπηση από φωτό *δεν* βγάζει απόφαση.αν και αποψή μου δεν αξίζει η ταλαιπωρία για το πουλί,ήδη είναι πολύ παππούλης και έζησε μια πλήρη ζωή....άστον να περάσει καλά με τη μικρούλα του....

----------


## jk21

ο βαγγελης εχει μερικη ευθυνη σε αυτο και η κυρια ευθυνη ειναι δικια μου που του το ειπα.παρασυρθηκα απο αναλογη συσταση γιατρου σε παλιοτερο περιστατικο με πουλακι της Σισσυ που ομως και το ιδιο δεν ητανε αλλα δεν προσεξα οτι εκει ειχε γινει παρακεντηση και υπηρξε αιμοραγια ενω διαπιστωθηκε και φλεγμονη.συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι η ασκοπη χρηση αντιβιοτικων εχει οδηγησει στο να εχουν γινει τα μικροβια ανθεκτικα σε πολλα φαρμακα τα οποια στην ουσια σε πολλες περιπτωσεις που ειχαν δεν εχουν πια ικανοποιητικη δραστικοτητα.ενα σκευασμα κινολονης σαν αυτο που συνεστησα πρεπει να δινεται σαν τελευταιο οπλο και οπου πραγματι ειναι αναγκαιο!

----------


## nasososan

Όλα τα δάχτυλα δεν είναι ίδια και δεν υπάρχουν ανάλογες περιπτώσεις,κάθε περίπτωση είναι μοναδική.....

Και μία ερώτηση,θα δίνατε προληπτικά αντιβίωση στα παιδιά σας; Και ακόμη μία: Όταν το παιδάκι σας έχει βηχαλάκι,πάτε και παίρνετε μία αντιβίωση από το φαρμακείο και του δίνετε;;;

*ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ,ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ......*

----------


## vagelis76

Νάσο και Δημήτρη σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2 για το ενδιαφέρον και τα σχόλια.....
Κι εγώ είμαι κατά των αντιβιώσεων και για αυτό δεν έχει πάρει ποτέ μέχρι τώρα το πουλί κάποιο φάρμακο.Πιστεύω οτι είναι καλά θωρακισμένο με πλούσια διατροφή φρέσκων φρούτων και λαχανικών,αυγοτροφής όταν πρέπει και φρέσκο αυγουλάκι πολύ συχνά.Ζεί μέσα στο σπίτι το Χειμώνα και απολαμβάνει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια τον ήλιο και τα μπανάκια του όποτε το επιτρέπει ο καιρός.
Την ευθύνη τη χορήγηση της αντιβίωσης τη φέρω εγώ γιατί μη έχοντας πρόσβαση σε κάποιο γιατρό εδώ που είμαι,έχω το βάρος να πολεμάω οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει στα πουλιά μου μόνος μου και κάθε συμβουλή για μένα είναι σημαντική και ανακουφιστική .

Δε θα το ταλαιπωρήσω άλλο,όπως είπα από χτες και θα προσπαθήσω να περάσει όμορφα,όσο διάστημα του γράφει .....
Κατά τη διάρκεια που χορηγούσα την αντιβίωση του έδινα και Ultra Levure,από εδώ και πέρα και εκτός από τη διατροφή που προανέφερα,χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι άλλο?????
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι πάρα πολύ!!!

----------

